# Grand Canyon hike



## barry richardson (Apr 28, 2018)

Hiking to the bottom of the grand canyon has been a bucket list thing for the wife and I. If you want to stay overnight in the camp at the bottom, it's over a 1 year waiting list, but a cancellation popped up last week and we jumped on it. Not totally physically prepared but we survived, wife was a real trooper, did it with good cheer, and she's a type-1 diabetic, which made it more complicated for her. 


 
Terrain is rugged as you might imagine, well developed and maintained trail system though.


 Me cooling my heels at the bottom, this is a creek that feeds into the Colorado just downstream

 
and another pic...


it was a memorable adventure, we just got back last night. A little stiff and sore, I'm 60 years old, but there were many older than me on the trails, so I shouldn't complain... Saw lots of elk on the rim, and mule deer at the bottom....

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 3 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Tony (Apr 28, 2018)

That is super cool Barry, I've only seen it from a plane, would live to do that at some point! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (Apr 28, 2018)

That's awesome! I've done a week long backpacking trip in the G.Canyon on unmaintained trails with some repelling involved too. I always have found memories of that trip. Definitely hiking the canyon is an experience of a lifetime. Especially having not trained for the trip, that is a great accomplishment. Congratulations to you both!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 28, 2018)

Congrats! That's a huge bucket list item! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 28, 2018)

Had a friend who did it about 5 years ago with his step dad.


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 28, 2018)

Haven't even seen the GC much less hiked to the bottom. Seeing it is on my list very near the top

Reactions: Like 1


----------

